# Jericho



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Anybody else eagerly waiting for the second season of Jericho?


Man, I was pissed when they cancelled it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am too.

Does anyone know what the date is when it starts back up?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I stop by the cbs.com Jericho site every so often to see if there are any updates but all they ever say is "sometime in january".


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm hoping they will have to move it up when they run out of other scripts. I cant wait!

Maybe CBS will give it the advertising the show needs to actually have a chance this time...

Does CBS have a cable network they could run a marathon of last season so people can get up to speed?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> I'm hoping they will have to move it up when they run out of other scripts. I cant wait!


Is the whole (shortened) season of Jericho already written?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't checked recently, but I'm pretty sure most if not all of the season was taken care of .. I believe it's only supposed to be 7 episodes this season .. Sink or swim time .. I'm hoping it does well this year and gets another year to boot at a minimum.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I think all 7 episodes were filmed some time ago already and are in the can waiting to air.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like they will air sometime in January and will not be affected by the strike. Here is a quote from the site:

"These seven episodes are complete, and will not be affected directly by the 2007 Writers Guild of America strike.[10] As a result, the seven episodes will begin airing in January 2008."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jericho_(TV_series)


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well the writers strike could be a good thing for Jericho. :hurah: Hey if it increases the chances for saving one of my favorite shows i'll take all the unfair advantage we can get!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

jhollan2 said:


> Does CBS have a cable network they could run a marathon of last season so people can get up to speed?


I'm not sure if they have a cable network or not but I do know that they replayed season 1 over this past summer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Viacom has plenty of channels .. not sure which one they would use though.

As for a 7-episode arc. I watched Traveler last year which was 7 episodes I think. I thought that was a good way to run a one-time series over the summer ..

I suspect that Jericho will spend the shortened season 2 setting itself up for season 3. Let's just hope it draws enough to make it.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Viacom has plenty of channels .. not sure which one they would use though.
> 
> As for a 7-episode arc. I watched Traveler last year which was 7 episodes I think. I thought that was a good way to run a one-time series over the summer ..
> 
> I suspect that Jericho will spend the shortened season 2 setting itself up for season 3. Let's just hope it draws enough to make it.


TVLand makes the most sense for this one. Has CBS ever re-aired recent episodes of some of their shows on one of their cable nets?

Of course, they could take the route NBC did with Las Vegas and sell the rights to recent shows to TW (TNT).


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Depending on how long the writers strike goes on, this may turn out to be a very smart move on CBS' part. When people are wanting new content and the only thing available is reality series, it will be nice to have the 7 or 8 episodes in the can ready to go.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Depending on how long the writers strike goes on, this may turn out to be a very smart move on CBS' part. When people are wanting new content and the only thing available is reality series, it will be nice to have the 7 or 8 episodes in the can ready to go.


Yep hopefully 12-14 Million people watch it, then they will order another season. If the strike ends by then.


----------



## Fusion2525 (Sep 9, 2006)

Jericho is a great show keep them coming.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I absolutely cannot wait for Jericho to return. Jericho may not have a huge following, but it's a loyal following. It's a great show that requires some actual thought, not like Kid Nation, which took it's time slot. It is schedule to return in January. The only thing I don't care for is from everything that's been reported a full 22 episode season was condensed down to 7 episodes. I enjoyed each and every episode last season, and while it started out slow, I felt the time given to let the plot and many subplots develop was crucial to the overall series. From what understand also, there will be nothing new thrown into the mix. These 7 episodes are designed to pretty much wrap up the series and answer all questions if Jericho is not given a third season. 

The first season of Jericho has been out on DVD for a month or two now, if interested Amazon has it for $35.

As for cable nets, Spike is a part of the Viacom stable, Jericho could be reaired on there.


----------



## mduby43 (Sep 4, 2007)

I sent CBS a bag of nuts to show my support!


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

mduby43 said:


> I sent CBS a bag of nuts to show my support!


Me too. I hope enough people watch to justify a season 3. Jericho became my favorite show last year. I even got my wife hooked during the summer repeats.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jericho_(TV_series):


> The series will be rerun on Universal HD in 2008.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

jclarke9999 said:


> Me too. I hope enough people watch to justify a season 3. Jericho became my favorite show last year. I even got my wife hooked during the summer repeats.


Yep. same here. Can't wait for it to start up again.


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

mduby43 said:


> I sent CBS a bag of nuts to show my support!


Hahaha...Me too!


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> Anybody else eagerly waiting for the second season of Jericho?
> 
> Man, I was pissed when they cancelled it.


yes & yes.

i really like the show and was upset to hear it was cancelled. but i'm glad to hear it's coming back. lets just hope the writter's strike doesn't have much influance on the decission on bringing it back.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> yes & yes.
> 
> i really like the show and was upset to hear it was cancelled. but i'm glad to hear it's coming back. lets just hope the writter's strike doesn't have much influance on the decission on bringing it back.


Unless that is, of course, a positive influence


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I can't wait for Jericho to come back on, January can't get here soon enough.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Unless that is, of course, a positive influence


let's just say the postive influance is what were hoping for, and not the negetive of the two.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> .....As for a 7-episode arc. I watched Traveler last year which was 7 episodes I think. I thought that was a good way to run a one-time series over the summer ..


That's another show that deserves a second season. The common theme of possible perps in high places seems rather popular these days.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> That's another show that deserves a second season. The common theme of possible perps in high places seems rather popular these days.....


If the networks are going with one and done seasons, let's just say so up front and throw out some 7-9 episode shows (especially in the summer). Then you know what the commitment is .. Now, it's easy to give up because you know the networks will.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I am too.
> Does anyone know what the date is when it starts back up?


Recent report: "Jericho" will begin its seven-episode second season on Tuesday, Feb. 12 at 10 p.m. ET


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Recent report: "Jericho" will begin its seven-episode second season on Tuesday, Feb. 12 at 10 p.m. ET


That is very good news. Maybe it will get pushed up because of the writers strike.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know if this has been posted before but I just noticed that Universal HD is re-airing the 1st season starting Dec 15th at 5pm pdt marathon style.

Looks like the first 6 episodes will air back-to-back and replay again the next day.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before but I just noticed that Universal HD is re-airing the 1st season starting Dec 15th at 5pm pdt marathon style.
> 
> Looks like the first 6 episodes will air back-to-back and replay again the next day.


Thanks. Didn't notice that!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

No problem.


It's good to see they are at least trying to get it out there before season 2 starts in february.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Turn your receivers to UHD


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> I don't know if this has been posted before but I just noticed that Universal HD is re-airing the 1st season starting Dec 15th at 5pm pdt marathon style.
> 
> Looks like the first 6 episodes will air back-to-back and replay again the next day.


I was scanning the program guide and saw that. I never gave Jericho a chance the first time around, so I've decided to record the 1st season and give it a try.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

dfergie said:


> Turn your receivers to UHD


Yep I caught some of that last night. It was cool to see it in HD. I didn't have my HD set when I watched it last year.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> I can't wait for Jericho to come back on, January can't get here soon enough.


It's not back until February though. 

2/12/08


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait till this returns.. Is it Feb yet?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

sean10780 said:


> Is it Feb yet?


No not yet but I wish it was.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I was very happy to see them advertise the second season of jericho during the Survivor season finale. Their headline "IN FEBRUARY, JERICHO RISES!"


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

HDG said:


> ... I never gave Jericho a chance the first time around, so I've decided to record the 1st season and give it a try.


Well, I did ... and I have to admit, I'm hooked. Loved every episode and I'm looking forward to the next bunch.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

52 more days to go...


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

HDG said:


> Well, I did ... and I have to admit, I'm hooked. Loved every episode and I'm looking forward to the next bunch.


It's an awesome show, I'm glad you're giving it another shot. Can't wait for Feb.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

January with UHD to catch up...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dfergie said:


> January with UHD to catch up...


Do you know when or do I have to go look it up? :lol: .. might convince me to do the HD Extra with DIRECTV.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If you have never watched Jericho and start with UHD, just be forewarned, some of the early episodes are hokey .... so give it around 5 episodes before things really start to come to a boil ... and you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> If you have never watched Jericho and start with UHD, just be forewarned, some of the early episodes are hokey .... so give it around 5 episodes before things really start to come to a boil ... and you won't be disappointed!


I've watched them all  .. I might have a second helping ..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Once I recorded the 1st season just to give it a second chance I guess I was being especially careful to be open-minded when I replayed them. I'm glad I was. While I agree that some folks need 4 or 5 episodes to get the gist ... I was re-hooked on episode two ... don't remember the specifics of it, but I do remember that as being the point when I mentally commited myself to watch the remaining six canned episodes in my DVR.

My usually-skeptical and darkly-opinionated wife also enjoyed the second look. 

Timer is set ... bring it on!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I've watched them all  .. I might have a second helping ..


Me 2.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe with the writers strike continuing maybe re-airing these shows might just bring the 2nd life with higher ratings. then get them to decide to put them back into production once the strike is over.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It's great to see a few people here give the show a chance, now hopefully a few Nielson households do the same


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> It's great to see a few people here give the show a chance, now hopefully a few Nielson households do the same


i've watched this since the beginning and enjoy it. the one's that never gave this show a chance at first didn't know what they were missing. i hope this will be the second coming and they keep it.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Do you know when or do I have to go look it up? :lol: .. might convince me to do the HD Extra with DIRECTV.


I pm'd Doug with a link to a thread I started at another site  but I got the idea from AVS a sister site of DBS talk, but no link by Ken in that thread... I found it...*Here* is the link to UHD...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gulfwarvet said:


> Maybe with the writers strike continuing maybe re-airing these shows might just bring the 2nd life with higher ratings. then get them to decide to put them back into production once the strike is over.


yeah, but it's not like it's on CBS ..


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> yeah, but it's not like it's on CBS ..


true. but once the new season (even if it's a short lived one) starts in Febuary, might have higher ratings on CBS cosidering it was shown on UHD. but i could be wrong on wishful thinking.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

HDG said:


> ...My usually-skeptical and darkly-opinionated wife....


Love that. Yes, it's called discernment!

I'm sure all of you Jericho fans notice the little burst of Morse code that they run at the end of each set of opening scenes, just prior to the first commercial. Unlike most use of Morse code in TV and movies, what's being sent actually makes sense and usually relates to something in the episode.

Some recent examples from my scribbles on the back of an envelope: "Jericho Three," "Someone knows Rob," "Pray for New York," and "Score remains scoreless." Not sure I understand that last one. There's another envelope around here with the rest of 'em somewhere....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> I'm sure all of you Jericho fans notice the little burst of Morse code that they run at the end of each set of opening scenes, just prior to the first commercial. Unlike most use of Morse code in TV and movies, what's being sent actually makes sense and usually relates to something in the episode.
> 
> Some recent examples from my scribbles on the back of an envelope: "Jericho Three," "Someone knows Rob," "Pray for New York," and "Score remains scoreless." Not sure I understand that last one. There's another envelope around here with the rest of 'em somewhere....


It would take a HAM operator to point that out to us! :grin: Never realized the Morse code they did actually made sense. That's kinda neat to know.

- Merg


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Not to spoil anything, but here all the Morse code messages from CBS: http://jerichowiki.cbs.com/page/Morse+Code?t=anon


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looking that over, for the last episode 'To The Flag'. I remember the first time I saw that rendition of the 'new American' flag at the end of the final episode. I turned to ice, something about seeing our flag in this fashion really got to me.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Hmmmm. Are these the states that are supposedly under the control of the sinister Assistant Director or is it the other 29.....?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

UHD will run the Jericho first season weekly on Fridays beginning January 4, with repeat runs (see your local schedule). It apparently is going to be followed by Friday Night Lights!


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

I am soooooo glad that they are continuing Jericho! What a great show! I was extremely upset when I heard it was cnxd but was elated when the studio was innundated with NUTS!!!!!

I hope it makes it past this short season!

I was also ticked when Firefly was discontinued on SciFi......but thats a whole other issue...LOL


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Guttboy said:


> I was also ticked when Firefly was discontinued on SciFi......but thats a whole other issue...LOL


Agree, but there were only 11 episodes to see anyway, so I don't exactly blame SciFi for that.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If I may ask a stupid question (remember that I was not an original Jericho viewer) ... exactly how many episodes were there in season 1, and if the answer is more than 8, are there any plans for UHD to air episodes 9 thru _nn_ before the new season kicks off?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jericho Season 1 consisted of 22 episodes total. 11 shown in the fall, the Return To Jericho special on 2/14 and then resumed a week later with 11 more. No idea if Universal HD will show all the episodes, but if interested, you can purchase episodes of Jericho from iTunes and the first season is for sale on DVD for $35 most places.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Jericho Season 1 consisted of 22 episodes total. 11 shown in the fall, the Return To Jericho special on 2/14 and then resumed a week later with 11 more. No idea if Universal HD will show all the episodes, but if interested, you can purchase episodes of Jericho from iTunes and the first season is for sale on DVD for $35 most places.


Thanks, Steve. I'll look into the DVD.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome, which reminds me, I have Jericho, a Bills hat and a new iPaq PDA in my shopping cart on Amazon waiting for me to check out.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Guttboy said:


> I was also ticked when Firefly was discontinued on SciFi......but thats a whole other issue...LOL


Of course you realize that Firefly was actually originally on Fox and they're the ones that cancelled it right? All Sci-Fi did was show the repeats a year or two later. Kind of like what Universal HD is doing w/ Jericho now of course the big difference being that Jericho is coming back for a second season or at least half of one anyway, after that we're waiting until the writers strike is over.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Saw my first preview or the Return of Jericho during the Bills/Eagles game. Welcome to the ASA. Allied States of America!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Jericho Season 1 consisted of 22 episodes total. 11 shown in the fall, the Return To Jericho special on 2/14 and then resumed a week later with 11 more. No idea if Universal HD will show all the episodes, but if interested, you can purchase episodes of Jericho from iTunes and the first season is for sale on DVD for $35 most places.


Hey, Steve ... downloading season 1 from Amazom as I write. Amazon says there were 23 episodes _[Episode 1: *Pilot* thru Episode 23: *Why We Fight*]_ ... and I guess that's right, if you include the pilot.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There's 23 episodes if you include Episode 12, Return To Jericho, the recap episode. There's nothing new in that episode just clips from the first half of the season. Some online listings count that as an official episode, some don't.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> There's 23 episodes if you include Episode 12, Return To Jericho, the recap episode. There's nothing new in that episode just clips from the first half of the season. Some online listings count that as an official episode, some don't.


You're dead on, Steve. Apparently Amazon does count it as an episode. It's in queue as I write.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So does iTunes. Obviously it's up to you if you want to watch it or how much to watch, but if you plan on watching all whole season from start to finish in a short period of time there's no real need to watch the Recap. Usually 'Clips' episodes involve a storyline of some sort but this is a pure recap episode.

But more importantly, ENJOY!


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I can't wait. 

Hopefully they get good enough ratings to go for season 3!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I have two episodes to go (22 and 23) before I'm through watching the entire season 1. I skipped the recap episode altogether (E12). I'm so glad I downloaded the whole thing. I'm most definitely hooked.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

First three episodes of Jericho season 2 have been leaked on to the net, I'll have them in about 22 minutes


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Definitely a different tone for the show at the end of those 3 episodes. I'm *very* interested...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No plot lines or spoilers, please  .. Start a new "spoilers" thread if you want to discuss openly.

I'm gonna wait for this one to air ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> No plot lines or spoilers, please  .. Start a new "spoilers" thread if you want to discuss openly.
> 
> I'm gonna wait for this one to air ...


Thanks for the reminder about "spoilers" Doug.

I'm with you - I'll wais to see the new episodes. And with the dearth of new programs across all of the networks, Jericho can't start soon enough!


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't wait. It's one of, if not my favorite show!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jclarke9999 said:


> I can't wait. It's one of, if not my favorite show!


Me too. I'm one episode shy of finishing viewing all of season 1. Sure hope season 2 is half as good as 1.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jericho to be shown on SCI FI HD starting Feb. 11th. There will be a mini marathon that day with 4 episodes to be shown.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080123/tv_nm/jericho_dc;_ylt=Aq9nr9mmB52QdnrduIGOTAxpMhkF


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

If you've seen the 3 minute promo for Jericho's return that CBS is running, that burst of Morse code at the end says, "Spread the word."

As the upcoming storyline unfolds, we know that those tasked with subverting the attack were foiled by an evil, rogue group inside the government. It'll be interesting to see how this group is further characterized. Hollywood writers usually select so-called right-wing/Neo-Nazi crazies, as if anyone like that would ever pass vetting in a major U.S. government agency....


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

When UHD showed the first marathon, somehow I only ended up getting episodes 4-8 (or something like that). We watched and enjoyed them even though we were a little lost from skipping the first 3. Then later we picked up the first 3 eps and watched those. #2 and 3 were pretty bad. I told my husband during one of them... this must be the episode that got it cancelled. Fortunately, I knew it got better having watched out of order. I am looking forward to the marathon on UHD this Sunday, which (I think) should be the remainder of season 1. And then we will record the new ones and watch once we catch up.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Do you guys think there has been enough hype? I'm disappointed - I was hoping they'd do a real blitz with good promos, but it seems like the only people who know about it are those that were looking out. :icon_cry:


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Arrrrrggggggggggg! I am so mad at myself. I had the season pass for today's marathon set to keep only 5 episodes!!!! Now I will still be missing episodes 9-15, unless there is a way to get those deleted ones back.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

MeSue said:


> Arrrrrggggggggggg! I am so mad at myself. I had the season pass for today's marathon set to keep only 5 episodes!!!! Now I will still be missing episodes 9-15, unless there is a way to get those deleted ones back.


Sorry to hear that but there is no way to get them back.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

jhollan2 said:


> Do you guys think there has been enough hype? I'm disappointed - I was hoping they'd do a real blitz with good promos, but it seems like the only people who know about it are those that were looking out. :icon_cry:


I think CBS has done an excellent job of promoting Jericho, from the reruns in the summer, to the increasing promo spots as the premier of season two gets closer. Also Universal HD is going a great job of promoting Jericho. Nice to see banners and spots saying the new season starts in a few days. What I really find amazing is how an NBC network is doing so much to promote a CBS show.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

I am just finishing up the final 5 from the CBS airings last April.

Yes, they've been sitting on my HR10 for almost a year.

Back when tuning to CBS with an HR10 didn't cause a reboot.

Recording them on the HR21 this time around though, with the S3 as a backup.


phox


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I recorded the episodes we missed since the last UHD marathon (9-23). We watched 6 of them tonight and will watch the rest hopefully before Tuesday when Season 2 kicks off. I agree that after the shock of episodes one and two, the next few were a bit dissapointing and may account for at least a little of the reasoning for its cancelation. 

But as someone has already pointed out, the season got better and better as episodes went on. To me, anything after episode 10, at least so far, has been Jericho's shining moment. Knowing what I know now, Season 2 only has to be half as good as Season 1 to keep my interest.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Entertainment Weekly doesn't have high hopes for the revival, thinking that it will be difficult to attract new fans to the show. (Link)



Entertainment Weekly said:


> Having survived not only the fallout from a nearby nuclear attack but also the cancellation of the TV show that bears their town name, the hardy citizens of Jericho, Kan., have now been resurrected in one of the few scripted series airing new episodes. Will this cause millions of new viewers to finally pay a visit to Jericho to satisfy their dramatic cravings? Not if the show has any say in it.
> 
> Indeed, watching the first batch of season 2 episodes (which begin Feb. 12), I was struck anew by how its prickly, anarchic presence on CBS makes little mass-audience sense. [...]


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

One of the things that seemed to kill the series the first time around was a very long mid-season break last year. If I remember correctly the show was off the air for over two months last year . When it came back it's ratings weren't as good as the first part of the season, it was as if it was gone so long that a lot of people just forgot about it, or more likely short attention spans just found something else to watch instead while it was gone.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sci Fi is running Jericho from the beginning, and I just caught the openening scenes, with Jake arriving in Denver, getting his car, and driving to Jericho. I forgot that the series opened with my all time favorite *Killers* song: *All These Things That I've Done*. Just an awesome song.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Sci Fi is running Jericho from the beginning, and I just caught the openening scenes, with Jake arriving in Denver, getting his car, and driving to Jericho. I forgot that the series opened with my all time favorite *Killers* song: *All These Things That I've Done*. Just an awesome song.


I am sitting here watching the repeats again. I was watching them all weekend too. I can't wait for the new season to start tomorrow.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> I am sitting here watching the repeats again. I was watching them all weekend too. I can't wait for the new season to start tomorrow.


Me too on both points. :lol:


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've had them running live and recording on all 5 on my dvrs, I know we as "non neilson" people dont count, but any live boxes might count for something... or so I can hope...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Dish users are watching the entire first season in HD thanks to UniHD. Unfortunately, we can only see Sci-Fi in SD for the moment. I expect that will change in the next few days. Nonetheless, it's good - excellent, actually - that UniHD gave us the entire first season before the launch of #2. 

And I agree with all here ... it is an awesome show.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

The day has come! We've waited a long time for this!


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

T-7 Minutes


----------

